
People luring Instacart shoppers with big tips – and then changing them to zero - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/09/tech/instacart-shoppers-tip-baiting/index.html
======
Shivetya
Instacart should be on the line for promised tips if the order was
successfully delivered. The onus is wholly on Instacart if they permit a
change in contract post delivery. They should ban any customer doing such for
a minimum number of days and ban them from the service if more than three
times total.

However the only winner here is Instacart because they are still getting paid
in full while those doing the work are being defrauded.

